

Enterprise adoption of Node.js - dshankar
http://gigaom.com/cloud/more-proof-that-enterprises-love-node-js/

======
scubaguy
Evidence of startups adopting Node.js. It is hardly evidence of enterprise
adoption of Node.js.

